# Our New Puppy Cody!



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Our little Cody! He's a little over 10 weeks old now. We got him a week and a half ago. I would have posted pictures sooner but it's been a little hectic in our household! He is absolutely amazing and absolutely loves his three "sisters"!








Already fitting in with the pack!


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Now that's a cutie patootie and a handsome pack you have.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

He is very cute.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

AWW!! Love it! Your pack is gorgeous!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

OH MY GOSH! What a lovely new addition to your already stunning pack!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Cody is a very cute puppy! Love the picture of the entire pack.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Aaawwwww


----------



## gregalabama (Jan 5, 2011)

Nobody breaks into your backyard! The light colored one looks just like my dog.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

gregalabama said:


> Nobody breaks into your backyard! The light colored one looks just like my dog.


LOL! So true!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

What beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

He looks regal in the second picture. Congratulations on your boy and love the ears!!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Ahh! Those ears!  Too cute. 

I am also jealous of your backyard. I want it lol.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you again everyone! I'll be posting up some more pictures soon!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Some new pics of Cody (12 weeks old now) and his pack!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great pictures!! I really like the whole pack pictures too.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I love your pack! My favorite picture is them all waiting for a treat!


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Lovely, beautiful dogs..


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wonderful album


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Gorgeous little pup! Love the whole pack you got period!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Handsome pup. I love his ears. You have a beautiful pack.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well I was thinking about perhaps one more dog, that would make 2. You are a crazy lady with 4 of them. now how do you keep your sanity? beautiful bunch, I mean pack you have there


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you again everyone!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> well I was thinking about perhaps one more dog, that would make 2. You are a crazy lady with 4 of them. now how do you keep your sanity? beautiful bunch, I mean pack you have there


LOL! It is definitely a little challenging but things have settled down in the past month since we've had him. I've been working on basic commands with him. He's a quick learner so that really helps! The girls have accepted and adjusted to him already so that part's out of the way. He's really bonded to my youngest female (the bi-color) which is great to see because she can be a bit standoffish! He's teething pretty bad right now and in that horrible biting stage so we're working through that right now with a lot of redirection and teething toys to get him through it. The girls don't appreciate getting chomped and neither do I so I'm constantly replacing my leg or arm with a toy or chilly bone lol! I am exhausted but after having him in our lives, even if it's only been a month, I wouldn't change it for the world!


----------

